# Food colouring?- Xmas gift



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking for something small to give to my trainers for christmas. I dont really have the money to buy them anything, but I was thinking of baking them cute christmas cookies and making some decorated sugarcubes for the horses. I came across these and thought they were sooo adorable! 

Decorated Sugar Cubes | Christmas Crafts | Holiday Crafts | Winter â€” Country Woman Magazine

But it made me doubt, can horses handle food colouring or is it very bad for them? I know that that example has a very small amount, so it will probably br fine, but my backup plan in case of a total pinterest fail (we all know them xD) was to make shaped sugar cubes with a silicon icecube tray, and maybe adding red/green color to them to make it more christmassy. 

Does anyone know if this could hurt them? 

Any other diy gift ideas would be much appreciated too!!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

As long as it is vegetable food coloring, there is no problem. Ever looked at Purina Senior feed? LOTS of food coloring in there.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

What a cute idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

